# How long will a C02 tank last?



## Theresa (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a 100 gallon tank. My Co2 is putting out 2 drops a second and my Co2 tank is 40 gallons. It's been running since January and is about 1/3 full. You have to purchase the tank which is the biggest expense. Mine was $135 but of course it depends where you live. The refills are $35. You'll also need a regulator. It's all worth the initial expense. Very reliable and easy. Hope this helped.


----------



## kinzo (Apr 18, 2013)

SpaceLord said:


> How long will a C02 tank last?
> 
> I am trying to get an idea of how much ongoing cost will be with a tank vs a DIY C02 system with Yeast/sugar or Acid/banking soda.
> 
> ...


Depends on your setup: If you want to use an inline CO2 injector w/ a canister filter then you will prolly need non-DIY CO2 since DIY doesn't produce enough pressure.

Also, if you do decide to go DIY, replace sugar with jello, it works amazingly well and lasts a LOT longer...


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have two 40 gallon tanks hooked up to one 10lb. co2 tank and lasts 5-6 months and a refill is $19.00
if at all possible go pressurized so much easier...


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Doogy262 said:


> I have two 40 gallon tanks hooked up to one 10lb. co2 tank and lasts 5-6 months and a refill is $19.00
> if at all possible go pressurized so much easier...



Do you happen to know how many bubbles per second you are using on that? 

Thanks.


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a 55 Gallon Heavily planted... well it is more like a jungle now and a 10# bottle last me about 8 or 9 months. I don't use a lot of CO2 as I have Pear Danos and shrimp in this tank.


Bubble count is not a reliable measure of how much CO2 is used. If you use one of the ceramic diffusers as I do, you run CO2 from 20 to 45 PSI to get it through the diffuser. If you use a reactor, you can run the presure much lower. Either way it makes a bubble counter only a good reference to the actual users situation.


LionelC


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

SpaceLord said:


> How long will a C02 tank last?
> 
> 
> Thanks.





> Having battled with DIY CO2 for years I finally went pressurised recently to combat a BBA outbreak. I've managed to source a cheap supplier of 3kg cylinders in Hull so I am curious how long it will last. Searching the web seems to yeild plenty of similar questions but answers can be vague referring to bubble rates, size of bubble, number of hours, experience (eg 'my 500g lasted about a month at 2 bubbles per sec') etc so I had a play with numbers one lunch and came up with this formula to estimate how long a CO2 cylinder should last:
> 
> Total days = 36141 W / C U R^3
> 
> ...


Calculate your CO2 useage [Archive] - Practical Fishkeeping Forum


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Calculate your CO2 useage [Archive] - Practical Fishkeeping Forum


Thanks for the super detailed response with all the math formulas. E=MC^2 and all that. 

It looks like I may need a bigger CO2 tank from what you are saying. I was going to get a 24 oz paintball tank but it look like I might need something more like a 80-90 oz tank. 

88.5 oz = 2.5kg


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have two nano tanks both running GLA mini paint ball regulators and 24oz paintball tanks. About 1 bps running roughly 12 hours a day. Both were set up in January and are still going though I imagine they will need to be refilled soon. Cost about $6 to refill at sports academy. The ease and automation of these systems I have found to be WELL WORTH THE COST. The only real addition to maintence is having to cycle through diffusers every couple of weeks as they get clogged with algae, etc, etc. 

Finding a decent timer on the other hand is another story.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

my 24 oz. last about 2 1/2 months, in my heavily planted 20 gallon tank. Refill is 3.99 at Dick's sporting goods.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Big O said:


> my 24 oz. last about 2 1/2 months, in my heavily planted 20 gallon tank. Refill is 3.99 at Dick's sporting goods.


Do you know if Dick's will refill larger than standard painball tanks? 

I only see this 

CO2 Refill & Paintball Tank Refills at DICK'S Sporting Goods

Thanks.


----------



## jmeeter (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a 2.5 lb CO2 tank that's been running for 3+ months at 2 bubbles/sec.


----------



## vinizuh (Sep 17, 2014)

20lb tank on a 90g, bubbles too fast to count. On a timer for 8 hours a day. Lasts around 9 months. 45$ to refill at local fire extinguisher shop.


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

What size tank are you trying to setup and what plants are you planning on using? A full blown co2 setup may be unnecessary for your tank goals.

I have a 5# tank hooked up to an inline atomizer on my 26bowfront. It's been running 6 hours a day, 3 bps, for the last 2.5 months (my first experience with pressurized co2 so I'm still adjusting parameters a bit) Refills are only $20 bucks but the full tank was $97 when first purchased, refilled through a trade-in program. You buy it full, bring it back empty and they replace it with a full one for $20 bucks. This is at my local AirGas store. I'm using a gla-gro1 regulator that cost me $205+shipping. Then the inline atomizer was $36 I believe.

With shipping, I spent about $350 to go full pressurized. That is the biggest thing to ask yourself is can you afford the initial cost involved in purchasing a reliable (parts and warranty) setup. The co2 will last much, much longer than any diy co2 and also be much more consistent in delivery pressure and control. Diy co2 setups are prone to too much fluctuation and leaks that further weaken the low pressure they create in the first place. This is all my opinion based on my experience.

A diy setup, though, is a really great and very affordable way to experiment with co2 in an aquarium setting and get an idea of how it is used and what it does for our aquariums and plants. Then you can use your own experience with diy co2 to either justify or deny your choice to invest in a fully pressurized co2 system. 

For me, when I first started with diy, I observed an accelerated healthier growth rate and just an overall healthier appearance to ALL of my plants. I wanted better control of that effect so it justified my decision to go pressurized. And I don't regret it at all. If you can afford the initial cost, I don't see any reason not to go fully pressurized, your plants will thank you.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a 20L and run just shy of 3bps through an atomic diffuser for 6 and a half hours a day. My 24oz paintball tank lasted me a little less than 2 months. Refills are 5 bucks at sport authority or dicks


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

SpaceLord said:


> Do you happen to know how many bubbles per second you are using on that?
> 
> Thanks.


steady stream about 2-3 per second


----------

